# New life at Chernobyl



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

It fascinates me where plants can grow. They will be here long after we're gone.

https://unitedcats.wordpress.com/2007/05/29/major-biological-discoveryinside-the-chernobyl-reactor/


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

It reminds me of the quote from Jeff Goldblum in Jurassic Park. "Life finds a way"


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

I think I seen this movie.

They keep finding life in the most amazing places.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I wonder if they glow in the dark?

Technically, fungi are not plants. What makes them cool is that they share characteristics in common with both plants and animals. They're also quite tasty in salads


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

RoxyBlue said:


> I wonder if they glow in the dark?
> 
> Technically, fungi are not plants. What makes them cool is that they share characteristics in common with both plants and animals. They're also quite tasty in salads


Shhhhhh Don't say that too loud. Some of these fungi might find that YOU taste good in a Salad  LOL


----------



## CrazedHaunter (Nov 18, 2012)

Ohh I see a new horror movie in the future " It came from Chernobyl" or " The Slime that ate us"


----------

